# 5/25 Ocean Report Vid+Pics



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, this morning around 7:00, me, macpe6(mac), jeobx327(josh), launched outa the surf, gorgeous flat with a light light NE wind, water was crystal and pretty green.

caught spanish the whole time we were out there, i have no idea how many we caught, between the 3 of us, kept prlly 15 or so. 

had a 20lb or so cobe swim RIGHT under my yak so close i could feel him. oh well, thats what i get for not having a site cast rod ready..that wont happen again. 

landing, my paddle leash tangled my leg on the hop out, and i dumped. not to bad, all gear was fine , just a bruised ego in front of all the good looking girls in bikinis on the beach 

heres some pic + vid, had a blast today guys , see ya'll in the morning


<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i281.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/JesseLockowitz/P5050010.flv">







































JLock


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

awesome report man, looks like alot of fun.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice report man, need to get my arse down there.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I told ya not to be a sissy and ride that sucker into shore


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> I told ya not to be a sissy and ride that sucker into shore


yeah yeah...keep it up , and ill hit ya where it hurts, not your back, ill just syphen all ur diesel outta your truck    



Jesse


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Stupid question but if you hook a nice cobe or king what do you do with it while fishing? do you have to paddle back in each time?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> Stupid question but if you hook a nice cobe or king what do you do with it while fishing? do you have to paddle back in each time?


yep, but paddling in each time i get a cobe/king would not bother me one bit LOL


Jesse


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Trout MAn said:


> Stupid question but if you hook a nice cobe or king what do you do with it while fishing? do you have to paddle back in each time?


you make it sound easy lol, id say getin one would be the hard part, josh


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

What part of NC were you fishing at? I'm going to Kill Devil Hills Thursday and was wondering what I can hook up on my yak?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

emerald isle


----------

